# Vom Schlauch zu Hard Tubing - Anfängerfragen



## xeno75 (9. Oktober 2016)

*Vom Schlauch zu Hard Tubing - Anfängerfragen*

Im nächsten Jahr möchte ich mir einen neuen Rechner gönnen und bei der Gelegenheit auf Hard Tubes umsteigen. Neben den Dingen wie Ausmessen und Biegen der Tubes stelle ich mir noch ein paar Fragen bei denen Ihr vielleicht helfen könnt:

Welche Tubes sind die richtigen? PMMA oder PETG...wo ist der Unterschied bzw, was sind Vor- und Nachteile?

Welche Teile meiner alten Wakü noch benutzen? Anschlüsse (Monsoon), Kühlblocks, Radis...

Sind die Tubes genauso kompatibel mit Wasserzusätzen wie es die Schläuche sind?


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vom Schlauch zu Hard Tubing - Anfängerfragen*

PMMA ist spröder aber dafür sehr klar. Sieht evtl bisschen besser aus, ist aber ein wenig schwerer zu verarbeiten. PETG ist meist ein wenig gelbstichig, aber bei etwas niedrigeren Temperaturen verarbeitbar und bricht nicht so leicht (besser Schlagzähigkeit).

Die Anschlüsse kannst du natürlich nicht weiterverwenden. Du benötigst zu den gewählten Rohren passende "hard-tubing"-Anschlüsse. Achte bei den Maßen genau darauf, dass entweder sowohl Rohre als auch Anschlüsse zöllige Maße aufweisen sind (anglo-amerikanische Fabrikate) oder beide metrisch (europäische Produkte) - außer evtl. EKWB (da bin ich mir nicht sicher). Auf die Angaben in den einschlägigen Wakü-Shops kann man sich diesbezüglich nicht verlassen. Bei Rohren ist es essentiell, dass die Maße passen. Relevant ist da Außenmaß der Rohre. Bei Schläuchen hat man in der Beziehung Spielraum. 
 Alle anderen Wakü-Komponenten sind davon unabhängig, ob Schläuche oder Rohre verwendet werden und können selbstverständlich weiterverwendet werden. 

Sowohl PMMA als auch PETG sind erheblich resistenter als PVC-Schläuche gegenüber den üblichen Korrosionsschutzzusätzen oder Fertigmischungen.


----------



## xeno75 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vom Schlauch zu Hard Tubing - Anfängerfragen*

Prima, danke...das mit den Anschlüssen hatte ich schon 'befürchtet' aber da ich wohl die Farbe ändern möchte, sind die eh eingeplant.


----------



## CrankyCrany (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vom Schlauch zu Hard Tubing - Anfängerfragen*

Kriegt man die Hard Tubing anschlüsse irgendwo auch zum akzeptablen Preis? Weil ich finde nur welche die ab 8€ pro Anschluss anfangen....


----------



## leon676 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vom Schlauch zu Hard Tubing - Anfängerfragen*

Die Alphacool kosten 5,60€ bei Aquatuning. Ich glaub billiger gehts leider nicht.
Bestell aber fürs erste mal definitiv menr als genug Tubes, dass kann dir sonst echt zum Verhängnis werden!


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vom Schlauch zu Hard Tubing - Anfängerfragen*



CrankyCrany schrieb:


> Kriegt man die Hard Tubing anschlüsse irgendwo auch zum akzeptablen Preis? Weil ich finde nur welche die ab 8€ pro Anschluss anfangen....


Du kannst aus China bestellen, die fertigen wohl auch für Bitspower
Barrow Weiß Schwarz Silber OD12mm Harte rohrverschraubung hand klemmverschraubung G1/4 ''OD12mm harte rohr TYKN-K12 V1
Barrow White Black Silver OD12mm Hard tube fitting hand compression fitting G1/4'' OD12mm hard pipe TYKN K12 V1-inFans & Cooling from Computer & Office on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group 
(from AliExpress Android)

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iAcki (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vom Schlauch zu Hard Tubing - Anfängerfragen*



leon676 schrieb:


> Bestell aber fürs erste mal definitiv menr als genug Tubes, dass kann dir sonst echt zum Verhängnis werden!



Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich bin vor zwei Wochen auch vom Schlauch zu den Tubes gewechselt und habe 8 Meter verbraucht, obwohl nur 1 Meter liegt. 
Gut, vielleicht war ich auch einfach nur dämlich, aber das 3-fache der benötigten Menge ist schon sehr sinnvoll (am Anfang).

Gruß Christian


----------



## leon676 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vom Schlauch zu Hard Tubing - Anfängerfragen*

Ja wie gesagt ich habe die selbe Erfahrung gemacht, nur dass ich leider nicht so viel hatte und jetzt teilweise erstmal sehr hässliche und teilweise auch echt recht kritische Biegungen (im Sinne von war nicht unbedingt einfach in die Fittings zu bekommen) im System habe...
Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass ich persönlich sehr große Probleme mit dem ausmessen hatte. Ich denke da wären ein paar Tipps für alle Anfänger gut
Außerdem habe ich persönlich noch die Frage wo ihr eure PETG-Tubes herbekommt? Nehmt ihr da auch die (vlt. teuren) von z.B. Alphacool oder kann man die auch unbesorgt irgendwo billig als Meterware oder so bekommen?


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vom Schlauch zu Hard Tubing - Anfängerfragen*

Acryl kann man auch im Handel bekommen.
http://hbholzmaus.eshop.t-online.de/epages/Store7_Shop34800.mobile/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Shop34800/Categories/Rohre/"Rohre+klar+/+Transparent+Plexiglas+/+Acrylglas"/bis_O_19_mm_Aussen&Locale=de_DE


Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## leon676 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vom Schlauch zu Hard Tubing - Anfängerfragen*

weißt du, ob es sowas auch für PETG gibt und ob die dann auch wirklich genau in die Fittings passt, da mir damals empfohlen wurde Fittings und Rohr von der gleichen Firma zu kaufen, da diese teilweise leicht unterschiedliche Maße haben?
Weil das ist preislich ja schon um einiges billiger...


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vom Schlauch zu Hard Tubing - Anfängerfragen*

PETG weiß ich nicht.
Die Maße kommen wohl durch die Amis mit Zoll und die Europäer mit Metrischen Einheiten.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## leon676 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vom Schlauch zu Hard Tubing - Anfängerfragen*

Ja weil mir war gerade aufgefallen, dass Aquatuning PETG ja z.B. nur 13/10 verkauft und die Fittings auf der von dir geposteten Seite alle für 12mm oder 14mm sind.
Das passt dann wahrscheinlich nicht zusammen denk ich mal oder?


----------



## Pelle0095 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vom Schlauch zu Hard Tubing - Anfängerfragen*



leon676 schrieb:


> Ja weil mir war gerade aufgefallen, dass Aquatuning PETG ja z.B. nur 13/10 verkauft und die Fittings auf der von dir geposteten Seite alle für 12mm oder 14mm sind.
> Das passt dann wahrscheinlich nicht zusammen denk ich mal oder?


Nanoxia 5x Coolforce1 PETG Hard Tube 12/10mm

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ItsJayne (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vom Schlauch zu Hard Tubing - Anfängerfragen*

Monsoon und Primochill verwenden beide Zoll als Einheit, d.h. mit heimischen "mm" Maßen passen die Rohre nicht ergo muss dann die Rohre von denen nehmen. 

EK / Bitspower / Barrow / Alphacool Fittings sind aber untereinander kompatibel (gleicher OD vorrausgesetzt). Wobei Alphacool afaik nur 13/16 (OD) hat, EK 12/16 und Barrow + Bitspower 12/14/16.

Acrylrohre kann man bei hbholzmaus sehr günstig kaufen, bei PETG kenne ich leider keinen ähnlich günstigen Shop.


----------

